
Trainjs – The web's scaffolding tool - train255
http://nodeontrain.xyz/
======
bryanrasmussen
it says: 'AngularJS is what HTML would have been, had it been designed for
building web-apps.'

way to crap all over Tim Berners-Lee, man. I mean: I think he could have done
better than AngularJS if he was trying to make something for building web-
apps.

